# drilling a 29 gallon aqueon tank



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

Are the bottoms of aqueons 29 gallon tank tempered? I need to drill holes and dont want to risk the glass without knowing first


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I have contacted aqueon in the past with the same question, and the reply was that none of their tanks under 40g use any tempered material. This was a few years ago, so you may want to check for yourself.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Check this out. How to tell if glass is tempered.


----------



## TPinner (Aug 16, 2009)

I just drilled 6 - 29 gallons and 4 - 40 gallons Aqueon tanks with no problems. I am doing these as vertical's so I drilled one of the sides of each which is now the top. 

Terry


----------



## J Teezy (Jan 25, 2012)

TPinner said:


> I just drilled 6 - 29 gallons and 4 - 40 gallons Aqueon tanks with no problems. I am doing these as vertical's so I drilled one of the sides of each which is now the top.
> 
> Terry



the sides are always glass, it's the bottom that they use tempered on if they do use tempered


----------



## TPinner (Aug 16, 2009)

Yeah, I was just pointing out that I had no problems drilling the sides.

There is no sticker on the bottoms of the 29 or 40 gallon Aqueon aquariums saying tempered glass as many of the aquarium manufactures place. I would say it is fine to drill, but when in doubt call the manufacture.


----------



## phrogman (Mar 15, 2012)

http://www.aqueonproducts.com/assets/011/19107.pdf 

last column should help 
Got it off their website


----------



## J Teezy (Jan 25, 2012)

looks like 37 gallons up minus the 40 breeder.


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks guys I totally forgot about the thread........


----------

